# Sat. Nav. volumn



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

I have just bought a Trumpion :roll: sat. nav. on e-bay,new +euro. mapping etc. for £86.It works fine but the max. volume is a bit low for me as I wear hearing aids & the other half agrees.
It has a jack outlet for ear pieces so is there any way to connect via this to a portble radio or better still the van radio? Then I would be able to get more volume.
Forrester.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If your 'van radio has an 'aux in' socket I reckon you could do it.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Forrester

I have solved this problem for friends in several different ways. if you have an older type radio it may have a cassette player... you can buya Cassette adaptor <<<which you can use to play the sound from the GPS through the radio.








[hr:6f80b93fd5]
If this is not possible then you can use a set of Battery Powered Folding Speakers <<<that are normally used for MP3 players etc.








[hr:6f80b93fd5]
For another I modified a mobile phone hands free speaker to do the job...this one is good because it is powered from the spare cigar lighter socket. Modification involved removing the clip on microphone and replacing it with a small jack plug.








[hr:6f80b93fd5]

Mike


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

You could get an FM transmitter (normally used for mp3 players) and plug that into your sat nav. Then just tune your mh radio into the frequency of the transmitter.

You'd have to check this had the right jack plug to fit your sat nav, but something like this one:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LCD-FM-Transm...ryZ48680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I got one from america, they transmit further, but are illegal over here. Typically the british ones transmit about 10ft!


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*Sat. Nav. volume*

Thanks for the info. Spykal. The cassette adapter looks favourite as I do have the older type of R/C in the van. However, the jack plug into the Sat. Nav. looks to be 2.5mm not 3.5mm. Can I just cut & re-connect the leads to the existing plug?
Forrester


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

yes you should be able to do that or buy an adaptor from maplin.... trouble is the adaptors are quite long and prone to damage.

Adaptor <<

Mike

P.S.
I saw the adaptors the other day in my local large Tesco...think they cost about £4


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

We've sold all of the solutions offered and the best is a set of small external speakers. I mounted mine on the pillar immediately behind the drivers seat. That way I could still listen to the radio including RDS alerts but still hear the satnav directions clearly.

Regards
Doug


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Just another thought... you can try fixing the GPS to the side window* so that it is nearer your ear ( and hearing aid). This is only OK if you promise not to blame me if you take your eyes off the road to adjust the thing and go off the edge of a mountain :lol: 

I often use my PDA TomTom just lying on the passenger seat of my car...I never find that I need to look at the screen ... the spoken instructions are just fine.... sometimes I do think that the screen display should switch off when driving ...they are just as distracting as trying to dial a number on a mobile :wink: 

mike

* some are not sensitive enough to do this especially if you have a large and wide luton.


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*Sat. Nav. volume*

Never thought about putting the sat. nav. on the side window, but then the missus would complain she can't hear it :wink: 
I've ordered the cassette & jack plug converter so hopefully we will both be able to hear it through the radio speakers.
Forrester


----------

